# Oxalic Acid Tablets



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I make my own with a pill pounder and have looked into and approached several compounding companies to make some. Their minimum was 2000lb#'s and they would have to use a lubricant which I'm not so sure about using them in an OAV with heat and what gases the lubricant would form.
I also wonder if the European companies use lubricant.
The pill pounder works well enough and with 3 wacks of a hammer I get an aspirin sized pill just a tad taller than an aspirin. But that's just a 1 gram charge also. No lubricant either. I also wear a 95 dust mask as the powder does rise up.
The pills work great in my OAV but if its really worth it , I have not decided. 
After using a spoon before the pills I could almost just eye ball a 1 or 2 gram charge. That's probably the easiest.
With the new OA rules maybe a company will come out with 1 and 2 gram charges if the volumes are here.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

The UK/EU companies seem to be using the tablets in the vaporizers already, so there must not be much issue with a lubricant. I briefly debated buying a DIY pill pounder, but after watching a youtube video or two decided my time was worth more than the time it takes to make usable quantities of pills.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

Hello,

Any news on OA in tablet or pill form? 

Any known suppliers?

JoergK.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting my own pill press to try this. Vaping oxalic on a commcerical scale i can see the value of having 2 gram tablets premade. However i have no experience with a pill press to even know what size of a form to use. I hope more info comes to light.

Aaron


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

Hello Aaron, would you be willing to share the equipment you are using with us?

Thanks, JoergK.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Biermann said:


> Hello Aaron, would you be willing to share the equipment you are using with us?
> 
> Thanks, JoergK.


for vaping?
I prmarily use provap EZ model.

I have not entered into any attempts at making tablets yet. Currently moving the business so all in house custom work has been put on hold.

Aaron


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

Okay Aaron, I misunderstood this as "_However i have now experience with a pill press to even know what size of a form to use_" as you *now* have the experience, but you meant '*no experience*!'

My questions was for pill making equipment.

JoergK.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Biermann said:


> Okay Aaron, I misunderstood this as "_However i have now experience with a pill press to even know what size of a form to use_" as you *now* have the experience, but you meant '*no experience*!'
> 
> My questions was for pill making equipment.
> 
> JoergK.


Yes, i meant no experience. i didn't realise i added the "w" but i have now edited it.


Once i get settled into my new building in the new year i will start experimenting with makeing some tablets.

Aaron


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, I will work on this, too. We have a 150 ton press and I will see if I can make a die to press 20-40 tablets at a time with 2 or 3 gram (I always use 3 gram in my units).

3/8" diameter each means the press weight on 2.21 or 8.84 inch/2 giving 7.5 ton (16,500 lbs) per tablet or 3.75 ton (8,250 lbs) per tablet. One probably needs some kind of 'binder, glue' to do this and has to be careful not to make too much heat with a nice gas alarm in the workshop!

I shall report.

JoergK.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Any progress on this?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

If you are really interested in OA tablets get in touch with Medhat Nasser as he has a source for those. I cannot see the reason for tablets as they are more likely to increase sublimation time due to the smaller surface area they would present to the sourse of heat. He was using them so that he could load his device through a ball valve, which again is all very well except in knocks the efficiency of the device out of wack as there is so much more metal noe attached to the bowl.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

johno said:


> If you are really interested in OA tablets get in touch with Medhat Nasser as he has a source for those. I cannot see the reason for tablets as they are more likely to increase sublimation time due to the smaller surface area they would present to the sourse of heat. He was using them so that he could load his device through a ball valve, which again is all very well except in knocks the efficiency of the device out of wack as there is so much more metal noe attached to the bowl.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I was thinking of a black powder, powder measure. 









Thompson/center Arms U-view Powder Flask 7224 B11 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Thompson/center Arms U-view Powder Flask 7224 B11 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





This would work if the OA would stay dry enough to flow. The clumps would put a damper on things. Some type of a sifter, like the "spice" grinders to bust up the clumps.









Tobacco Herb Grinder Spice Herbal 4 Piece Metal Chromium Alloy Smoke Crusher | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tobacco Herb Grinder Spice Herbal 4 Piece Metal Chromium Alloy Smoke Crusher at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Maybe spread it out in front of a dehumidifier to dry it out before use.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

G3farms, in Canada, beemaidbeesupplies.com suppose to have tablets, but I have not made contact since I am out of the county till November. They don't show in the website, so email them.

johno, I would like to use them for ease of metering and, to meter them into a closed boiler without having to take the plug off, like a revolver feeding system, more to come some day on a commercial unit.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Joerg, tablets would make it possible to make a closed feeding system.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Biermann for the link. will check into that.

Johno we have you thinking now!! It can be ez vap 2.0 and you can ramp up production even more! 😁


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

When I first started down this road I was looking at a mechanical feed system, but to get there would mean machined components with reasonably close tolerances. When I saw the Europeans with a simple cap and loading from upside down I quickly gave up on the other way as it is difficult and expensive and will also make the device heavier. Whats the story KISS.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Biermann said:


> like a revolver feeding system


Can see it coming. Unfortunate beekeeper is in an auto accident, rookie cop at the impound lot finds what looks like a cross between a crack pipe and a gun. Poor fellow will not know who to call first


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

This on takes the tablets


https://www.talitha-info.com/product/professional-oxalic-acid-vaporizer-oxalika-pro-fast-for-tablets/?lang=en



this one takes powder


https://www.talitha-info.com/product/professional-oxalic-acid-vaporizer-oxalika-pro-fast/?lang=en


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

Thanks G3farms, Thank you for the info.

I just ordered one for tablets and will test it if it comes in time before my departure from Germany. 

William, don't worry, it will be different then what you describe.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

johno said:


> Yes Joerg, tablets would make it possible to make a closed feeding system.


johno, I am working on three different modes, liquid (adjustable electro-magnetic plunger), powder (adjustable electro-magnetic plunger) and tablets (feeder revolver with electro-magnetic plunger). The big problem is the separation between the hot bowl and the feeding mechanics and the reliability of the unit for commercial use (heat creeps from one part of the unit to an other, pre-disolving the charge). The position of the outlet tube is also a big question and I have been leaning to the bottom discharge to allow the use on standard entrances, with reducers on. I am using a 800 watt 110 VAC heat band, removable loading system for clean-up acting also as pressure relive if the vapor tube gets plugged. 

More to come during winter.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Joerg this is all possible but unfortunately comes with a big price ticket. Simplicity is the key, speed and the ability to figure out the dosage per hive is also important so this might need quite some innovation. Then can the costs be recovered by such a small market.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

johno said:


> Joerg this is all possible but unfortunately comes with a big price ticket. Simplicity is the key, speed and the ability to figure out the dosage per hive is also important so this might need quite some innovation. Then can the costs be recovered by such a small market.


Johno, I remember JW messaging me from Kamon's conference back in January when you guys were down there together. I had left after a few hours and was sorry I missed meeting you both. 

--

I work around several engineers and when you passed the torch I approached one of them about a side gig making some sort of vaporizer. The revolving style caught my attention, but at the end of the day you are (obviously) correct. Bringing something complex into production all the way from R&D for a market of a few thousand people (if the price is right), to a few thousand different people (if the product saves measurable time) is a daunting task. This is compounded by the fact that beeks by nature are on the frugal side, and saving an hour 5-10 times a year is not going to be worth the extra $400.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

You are correct, price is a big factor as is the reliability and safety, but one is allowed to try.

JoergK.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Biermann said:


> You are correct, price is a big factor as is the reliability and safety, but one is allowed to try.
> 
> JoergK.


Absolutely. I hope you make an awesome product and make a mint doing it.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

I dig this out again, just for comments.

One of my mentors does 12-14,000 hives twice treated per year. Use my standard 7 x 4 days apart treatment gives 84-98,000 treatments per season. He is not concerned about the cost of his vaporizers, but reliability, speed and handling ease.

If he uses a miticide, Apivar as example, he spends CAD48 - 56,000 per season and has to visit only twice per season, once to install and once to remove after 40 days (I believe) and still uses a chemical that will create resistance, believe it or not. So for him it is simple a cost factor. On 5, 10 or 100 hives it is all a different can of worms.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Problem is, I am hearing more and more stories about Apivar no longer doing what it used to, so where do you go from there.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Things are more complex for a commercial keeper but for one who has only 3-5 hives a tablet would be great, even for the dribble method, it takes away the hassle of weighing the powder etc. Have the amount of sugar water or glycerin ready, drop in a couple of pills and done.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

johno, you got it, OA is the only weapon of true choice, properly administered with proper knowledge and tools. We, that do this for a while know it is the lesser of all evils.

ursa_minor, I guess that is one way of looking at it.


----------



## shakenbake68 (10 mo ago)

Fishman43 said:


> I am looking at buying/trying oxalic acid in "tablet" form and would like feedback from anyone who has ordered and had good success with a company. A quick Google search for "oxalic acid tablet" turns up a number of companies to order from, but they are all UK/EU so before I send my money "overseas" I figured I would ask.
> 
> I am not looking to debate the cheaper cost of buying wood bleach or powdered forms. The convenience of having a tablet is something I would like to try. I have lost my measuring spoons and spilled the powdered forms enough to think a few dollars more for a "tablet" might well be worth it
> 
> Thanks for any help


ez-ox.com


----------



## shakenbake68 (10 mo ago)

ursa_minor said:


> Things are more complex for a commercial keeper but for one who has only 3-5 hives a tablet would be great, even for the dribble method, it takes away the hassle of weighing the powder etc. Have the amount of sugar water or glycerin ready, drop in a couple of pills and done.


www.ez-ox.com


----------

